# Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (Key)?



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

I read the Tregs manual over the weekend to learn all about its features. However when I try to use the convenience feature of rolling the windows up or down with the remote key nothing happens








Has anyone tried this? ie if you lock your Egg with remote and then press and hold the lock button then if any window which is open will start to close or if you unlock your Egg and press/hold the unlock button on the key fob then windows will roll down?
This doesnt seem to work for my v6


----------



## sea59sea (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (Key)? (Singh)*

Key needs to be in lock, then turned. It does not work from remote.


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (sea59sea)*

not sure what this means sea59sea? should the key be in the ignition ? on my golf it works with the key in my hand


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (Singh)*

key needs to be in the keyhole on the handle.


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (hotdaymnitzbao)*

thanks Christina! i'll give this a shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## squishmann (Nov 20, 2003)

i actuallty tried that on a few cars that we had on the lot recently and it hasn't worked


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (squishmann)*

This works flawlessly for me. While the key is in the handle, turning the key 90 degrees left lowers and 90 degrees right raises it windows. FYI - there is a 2 second delay.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (sea59sea)*

I know what you mean ..in the door handle and it works...but someone here was trying to VAG hack the truck/remote to make it work from the remote...wonder whatever happened to that?








Cy


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (cybulman)*

It was not me, but I have been looking to see if there was a coding to change. The Audi's do this, but not the VWs, not that I have ever seen. The controller programming is different in the Audi's that the VW's, so the instructions to enable this on the Audi don't work for the Touareg.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

While you guys are hacking that, why not look into having animated MFI alerts like the audi does. For example: When you are low on windshield wiper fluid...it shows an animated picture of it spraying onto the windshield. I think that is so cool.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

I'm sure it is a function of what is programed into the MFI controller, and I doubt that there is anything to 'turn on'.


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

it worked for me, just as christina mentioned... only if it worked with the key fob....


----------



## mrlvdub (May 7, 2002)

Hey guys,
I'm a new Touareg owner and love the vehicle. I figured I would finally chime in on this one. 
A company called Alientech developed a wiring module that enabled the beetle, jetta, and passat to have the remote perform auto roll down and auto roll ups just like the key in the door. It is a $60 wiring kit that is easily diy. You tap to your existing wiring with scotch locks and this enables your key fob to operate the windows. They provide the code sequences to perform the roll ups and roll downs.
I have a passat and installed this feature and it's wonderful. It performs the same functions as turning the key in the door plus the ability to vent your windows.
Their website is http://www.alientech.net. Maybe if enough people call or send them an e-mail, they could develop a module for the Touareg or if the wiring is the same as the others then we could easily just use the existing product. The problem I could forsee is if the Touareg wiring is different from the beetle, jetta, and passat, then they would have to develop a module from scratch. With the number of Touareg owners being far less than the others, the price would be significantly higher.
Mike


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (mrlvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrlvdub* »_...A company called Alientech developed a wiring module that enabled the beetle, jetta, and passat to have the remote perform auto roll down and auto roll ups just like the key in the door. ...The problem I could forsee is if the Touareg wiring is different from the beetle, jetta, and passat, then they would have to develop a module from scratch...

I wrote them about a year ago and they indicated that the Touareg was different. Not sure if they decided to pursue this further...


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (Key)? (Singh)*

I just came back from a trip to Germany. I rented a new Golf 2.0 TDI and I could lower all windows with the remote's unlock button (just hold it down). The golf also had auto up and down on all 4 windows. I wish my Toureg had these features.


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (gkcmilner)*

maybe this can be done thru VAGcom? which i havent personally experimented with yet


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (Singh)*

I suspect that this can be done with a VAG-COM. I'm looking at module 46 Comfort and Conv coding at the moment....
John.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_I suspect that this can be done with a VAG-COM. I'm looking at module 46 Comfort and Conv coding at the moment....

For you to be able to "turn it on" with the VAGCom thing, VW would have had to have programmed it in. They wouldn't have programmed it in without it working SOMEWHERE in the world. So, the real question is, is this feature enabled anywhere on Earth? If not, then it's REALLY unlikely it can be turned on as it probably does not exist.


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (AZBob)*

why is this enabled in Golf and not in the Treggs is the million dollar question


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (AZBob)*

AZBob,
I'd already research this see:
http://www.germancarfans.com/n...age=8

_Quote »_Completely electrical window lifters with automated closing (front), automated opening, and comfort opening and closing per radio-wave remote control 

Now, I've asked in the UK Touareg forum - t's not enabled on the UK cars tried to date by the looks of things. The quote above is from a German V10 article - maybe it is only enabled in Germany??
Has anybody tried this on a V10 here in the USA?
Most codings of the conv module seem to be:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2M HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've seen a few instances with a coding of 0000081. No obvious differences in options. I'm wondering is this coding change is something to do with an MFI setting for door lock/unlock or the single/side/all setting.
I need to experiment with this.
John


_Modified by matthewsjl at 4:39 AM 10-27-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (matthewsjl)*

More info on this:
After digging around on openobd.org, I found this:

_Quote, originally posted by *openobd,org* »_-> Channel 25 (Comfort Function)
This function activates/deactivates the comfort function via remote (0 = off/1 = on).

I have set mine to ON, but no joy. Further digging revealed these comments in a Phaeton label file ( http://download.openobd.org/la...3.lbl ):

_Quote, originally posted by *openobd.org* »_;Remark: Need to get Sebastian to look further into this. See 8E0 959 433 and also 4E0 910 289 for ideas.
;This is not the place where remote window control is enabled - the author of this file observed a Phaeton with 
;remote window control capability that had '40' entered as the code for this controller (it had the 3D0 controller, not the 7L0 one).
;My guess is that the answer lies in adaptation channel 1 of address 09, Central Electrical (3D0 937 049).

and this towards the bottom 

_Quote, originally posted by *openobd.org* »_A025,0,Enabling of window and sunroof control from remote control key fob
A025,5,Enabling remote key fob operation of windows, sunroof
A025,6,This is not the only thing that needs to be changed to enable this capability.
A025,7,
A025,8,Choices:
A025,9,0 = not enabled / 1 = enabled

The difference in coding between 81 and 85 is:

_Quote, originally posted by *translated from german by google* »_STG 46 (comfort system) select
STG coding - > function 07
65 - without sliding/issuing roof and without tightening assistance
+04 - Tightening assistance rear flap
+16 - Sliding/issuing roof



_Modified by aircooled at 8:17 PM 5-19-2005_


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (aircooled)*

so have you found a way to work it with the fob?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (Singh)*

Nope, there is something else that needs to be activated, and I'm not sure what. I posted this information in the hopes that we might be able to find out what that 'something' is.


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (aircooled)*

Any further development on this yet?


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (squishmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squishmann* »_i actuallty tried that on a few cars that we had on the lot recently and it hasn't worked

Seems like I remember that you also had to unlock the door via the remote before putting the key into the door handle to roll down windows...... But then I'm old and have sleep many times since figuring it out last summer...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (Key)? (Singh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Singh* »_...I read the Tregs manual over the weekend to learn all about its features. However when I try to use the convenience feature of rolling the windows up or down with the remote key nothing happens...

Hello Singh:
Volkswagen configures their vehicles differently for different world markets. I'm not sure what their practices are in Australia, however, the fact that your owner manual suggests that you can open and close the windows with the remote key fob is to me a pretty strong hint that the vehicle supports this feature in your country.
No VW product sold in North America is configured to support window operation via radio signal from the key fob. This is due to VW of America's concern for potential liability if someone abuses or misuses this feature, then chooses to sue VW. Lawsuits are a national sport in the USA.
In Europe and in most other world markets, all VW products support window operation via the key fob.
There are two technical issues involved in enabling remote control of the windows via the key fob. The first is that the 'byte coding' (hex coding) of the controller has to be set to enable this feature. This coding is configured at the vehicle production facility (at the end of the production line) based on the criteria set by each VW importer (e.g. VW of America, VW Australia, etc.). The byte coding can only be changed with a special diagnostic tool that is not available outside of VW. Further, you need to know the password (security access code) to the controller to gain access to the byte coding level.
Second - on recent production (late 2005, 2006) Phaetons, the comfort controller has a setting that is used to enable or disable remote operation of the windows via radio control from the key fob. VW incorporated this additional setting to allow the technicians to turn OFF the radio feature for customers who did not want it. This setting can be changed with a standard diagnostic scan tool (e.g. VAS 5052 or VAG-COM). I'm not familiar with the Touareg, however, the comfort controller in the Touareg is similar to the one in the Phaeton, and in the Phaeton, the on/off control is adaptation channel 25 of controller 46. A value of 0 (zero) turns radio control of windows by the key fob off, and a value of 1 turns it on.
Obviously, the underlying byte coding has to allow the use of this feature on the controller in the first place - if the byte coding has disabled radio control of windows, it doesn't matter whether the adaptation channel 25 setting is 0 or 1, it ain't gonna work!
My suggestion is that you take your truck back to your VW dealer, and ask them to show you how to control the windows with the key fob. If this feature is not supported in your market, they will give you kind of a strange look and tell you it can't be done. If the feature is supported in your market, they'll go outside, try to do it, and when they see that it does not work, they will then hook up their diagnostic scan tool and 'flip the switch' to enable this control for you.
I hope this information helps you out. There is more information about this in a discussion we had in the Phaeton forum at this link: How to enable window operation using the Remote Key Fob.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aircooled, translated from German by Google* »_STG 46 (comfort system) select
STG coding - > function 07
65 - without sliding/issuing roof and without tightening assistance
+04 - Tightening assistance rear flap
+16 - Sliding/issuing roof

Ah, I can help you with that - Google is good for a lot of things, but translation of technical German is not one of them.
_*Tightening assistance rear flap*_ mean a rear door (tailgate) that has a soft-close feature, meaning, you click it closed to the first point of engagement, then a little motor pulls it closed the rest of the way. Exactly like soft-closing doors on a Phaeton.
_*Sliding/issuing roof*_ means a glass sunroof panel that slides open by moving backward, or can also be tilted upward at the rear to provide ventilation - exactly the same as any sunroof found on a Golf, Jetta, Passat or Phaeton. I don't know if Touaregs have sunroofs or not.
_*STG*_ is the acronym for Steuergerat, which means controller in German. For example, comfort controller, battery controller, and so on. It refers to the control modules for the different systems.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_After digging around on openobd.org, I found this:


Hi Aircooled:
I am the author of that document, which is the labelfile for the Phaeton comfort controller, so, if you have any questions, feel free to ask... 
Subsequent to writing that labelfile, I found the information that I gave to Singh above. The feature needs to be enabled at the byte coding level first before that toggle in adaptation channel 25 will work. North American Phaeton controllers with a software crate number of 29 or higher support it. I don't know whether Touareg controllers do or not.
I have attached the complete labelfile for the Phaeton comfort controller (46) to this post. You can open this file with any text editor, it is nothing more than a plain text file. The title of the file is the part number of the controller. It won't apply 100% to Touaregs, but if you read it, it will give you an idea of some of the possibilities that are available via adaptation for customization of the convenience and comfort features of your vehicle.
NB that normally the suffix on these files is .lbl, to indicate a VAG-COM label file. I have changed the suffix of this file to .txt, to make it easier for folks to look at.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:52 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (PanEuropean)*

Michael, thanks for the reply. I am currently trying to digest the information posted in the Phaeton thread. I know this does not work on my current V6, but I am anxious to 'play' with my new 2006 V8 that should be due to me at the end of the week and see if that controller will allow the adaptation.
Also, thanks for the German translation. Any chance of adding any of that info to the english portion of OpenOBD.org?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (aircooled)*

To be honest, there are not enough hours in the day for me to support the Touareg as well as the Phaeton. But, if you encounter anything you need help with, just post it here on the forum and I will do my best.
Pay particular attention to the software version numbers on the controllers when you are comparing functionality from one vehicle to the next. For example, referring to the controller that you posted above, the part number may end in E - that being a suffix - but of particular interest to you is the software crate identification in the next line, 2M HSG 0200. There are considerable functional differences between software versions even though the main part number and letter suffix remains the same.
In theory (and, I stress, *theory*), you could purchase a replacement controller for your truck from Europe, and if you specified the appropriate options that you have installed (by production code), that controller would come to you with the remote window fob capability enabled at the byte level.
Michael


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (PanEuropean)*

Tomorrow, I will load the new LBL file into my VAG-COM computer, and I will see if my new Touareg can be adapted to do remote window control.
*Old 2004 V6 Touareg:*
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: KH HSG 0101
*New 2006 V8 Touareg:*
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: 33 HSG 0300


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (aircooled)*

OK, I couldn't wait until tomorrow, BUT, even after adapting channel 25, it still does not work. I'm leaving it on for now so I can play with it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convenience window roll up/roll down with remote (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_...even after adapting channel 25, it still does not work. I'm leaving it on for now so I can play with it.

Just a caution here - something we learned from the 'school of hard knocks' with our Phaetons: If you change the value of adaptation channel 25 of controller 46 from a 0 (zero) to a 1 - for the purpose of enabling key fob control of window opening and closing - and your central comfort controller does not have the appropriate byte level coding to support this function - *you may wind up inadvertently disabling your ability to raise and lower the windows by putting the key blade in the driver door lock and holding it in the lock or unlock position.*
So, my suggestion to you folks is that if you find that changing adaptation channel 25's value does not enable radio control of the windows, you then change adaptation channel 25's value back to what it was before (probably a zero), to avoid possible unwanted surprises later on.

_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Also, thanks for the German translation. Any chance of adding any of that info to the English portion of OpenOBD.org?

Yes. I will create English language translations of complete and comprehensive VAG-COM label files for all Touareg controllers that are the same (or more than 90% the same) as the matching Phaeton controller. This will include controllers 05, 16, 17, and 65. There may be a few more. Some of us (Sebastian and I) are working on creating a Wiki that provides full elaboration of these controllers.
Michael


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

why has this thread gone dead?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

4ePikanini said:


> why has this thread gone dead?


Because the function is not there for the Touareg to do windows up and down via button on the remote. It is just that simple.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeti35 said:


> Because the function is not there for the Touareg to do windows up and down via button on the remote. It is just that simple.


Was not there on earlier Touaregs.

This is possible with a T3 2011+


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

rinaic said:


> Was not there on earlier Touaregs.
> 
> This is possible with a T3 2011+


Can you explain me how to use this function on 2011+ Touareg?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

It's a feature enabled using the Vag-Com Cable and VCDS software.
Don't remember where I found instructions for the T3, but originally on this forum I think posted by member kleinbus.

Dead simple to activate.

You might even be able to follow the guidelines earlier in this thread and just find the Convenience Windows option youself.

You can also dig it up by searching the web.

I enabled on both my 2011 and 2013. Can't live without it in the summer!


----------



## raducris (Nov 15, 2006)

*auto windows close*

rinaic, how does the feature work on your car? To roll up the windows, do you have to hold down the lock button on the remote until windows roll all the way up or just to briefly press it, like you do when locking the car?
Also, can you do the same by just touching the door handles or only by the key fob?


----------

